# Onkyo TX-SR876 2.1



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't get 2.1 to work on my Onkyo. The manual says if you choose Stereo, you get left, right and sub. But it doesn't work. The only time my sub kicks in is if playing something in like PLIIx or another surround mode. I have a powered sub.

I would like to listen to music in 2.1 because my front speakers don't have a whole lot of bass.

I've tried CDs and MP3s from HTPC connected with Toslink. When I switch to Stereo, all I get is left and right. What am I doing wrong?

dudeman


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

How is your sub hooked up?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Make sure in the speaker setup screen you have it set for a sub, and you have the crossover set to send the frequencies below the crossover point to the sub, you should then get sound out of it. Its a config thing in your Onkyo...


----------

